
Twitter expands misinformation rules ahead of U.S. election - 0DHm2CxO7Lb3
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-twitter/twitter-expands-misinformation-rules-ahead-of-u-s-election-idUSKBN2612XS
======
knaq
The rules may be “applied equally and judiciously for everyone”, not that I
believe it, but that is like applying the law against stealing bread equally
to rich and poor.

One is against "inciting unlawful conduct to prevent a peaceful transfer of
power". OK, but no rule against those who would prevent a peaceful
continuation of power?

They ban "disputed claims that could undermine faith in the process". Um,
what? We're no longer allowed to discuss problems? IMHO that's almost an
admission that the problems are real. If you find a real problem, all it takes
is one person to dispute it, and then you're muted. This sounds like an
attempt to tamp down the outrage that we'll have over any irregularities,
brushing any fraudulent outcome under the carpet.

